# Software Build v10.2 2021.3 (latest 2021.3.106.5)



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

*Resources for Software Information:*

TeslaFi: Firmware Tracker
Teslapedia: Software Updates
NotATeslaApp: Software Updates
*Specific Software Versions:*

2021.3.103 f8129148bdc2 (2021-06-20)
2021.4.104 abb2a88ae966 (2021-07-15)
2021.4.105 97aae7a6ab7a (2021-07-30)
2021.3.106 56739250009a (2021-08-05)
2021.3.106.5 8aa6b7f0c6f1 (2021-08-13)
*Previous Software Thread:*

Software Build v10.2 2020.48
*Release Notes:*
TBD​​


----------



## OKCU (Apr 9, 2019)

We took delivery of our new LR on 6/30 and it is still stuck on 2021.3.103. I do not even see that version listed anywhere. I don't have a service appointment until 7/22. Anyone else? 

Thanks.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

OKCU said:


> We took delivery of our new LR on 6/30 and it is still stuck on 2021.3.103. I do not even see that version listed anywhere. I don't have a service appointment until 7/22. Anyone else?
> 
> Thanks.


I wouldn't be concerned with this at all yet. Every car gets updates at different times and it's perfectly normal to be running on a different version than most of the fleet. My average time between updates has been about 15 days, but sometimes it will go more than a month.

I see a handful of users on Teslafi with your version. It's fairly common for a new car to have a strange build like that, but it's not necessarily an old build. You'll probably get an update either at your service appointment or possibly before then. If it's truly stuck, you can request them to push an update via a service request in the app, but in my opinion you're still in the normal update window.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@OKCU, while the numbering of 2021.3.* may seem old, Teslafi shows that it is a version still being installed on a few cars a day. They are all model 3 and model Y with low mileage. I would guess this is a special vision only build, with who knows what they are specifically checking out via this build. All west coast in US too, at least among cars on Teslafi.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Bigriver said:


> @OKCU, while the numbering of 2021.3.* may seem old, Teslafi shows that it is a version still being installed on a few cars a day. They are all model 3 and model Y with low mileage. I would guess this is a special vision only build, with who knows what they are specifically checking out via this build. All west coast in US too, at least among cars on Teslafi.
> View attachment 39182


I wonder what's up with all those low VIN, extremely low mileage Model 3's? Curious...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

OKCU said:


> We took delivery of our new LR on 6/30 and it is still stuck on 2021.3.103. I do not even see that version listed anywhere.


Thanks for pointing this out. I hadn't noticed that version - only a handful of cars appear to have received it.
But I wouldn't be concerned - it is not an "old" build. You should be fine.

I've gone ahead and created a new thread for this version of software.

OKCU, if you don't mind, can you share a picture of the release notes included with this version of software?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

FRC said:


> I wonder what's up with all those low VIN, extremely low mileage Model 3's? Curious...


Some of us like to just sit in the garage and look at our cars collecting dust. 

Honestly I haven't watched the VIN's, but with those other high numbers, I'm guessing and wondering if they haven't rolled over back to 0. The letter in the model year would differentiate them from the first ones ever made.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

According to TeslaFi, only 0.1% of the fleet is on this version.


----------



## OKCU (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## OKCU (Apr 9, 2019)

Weird, still nothing.


----------



## sunfarm (Apr 29, 2021)

OKCU said:


> Weird, still nothing.


I have exactly the same 2021.3.104. Autopilot and FSD doesn't work. I asked agents many times when it will be updated? Answer -I don't know.


----------



## OKCU (Apr 9, 2019)

Finally! Not the most recent, but at least some activity. Hopefully the next update will be sooner.


----------



## OKCU (Apr 9, 2019)

sunfarm said:


> I have exactly the same 2021.3.104. Autopilot and FSD doesn't work. I asked agents many times when it will be updated? Answer -I don't know


AP and NOA were working for us, just didn't have Smart Summon. When did you get your car?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Less than 0.5% of the fleet is on a version of 2021.3.
I'm unpinning this thread.


----------



## sunfarm (Apr 29, 2021)

OKCU said:


> AP and NOA were working for us, just didn't have Smart Summon. When did you get your car?


Place order June 17 and got my car July 14. I bought my car with full FSD (of course it's not working) and AP too. On a strait very good marked road with not a huge traffic and 70km/h I CAN'T take my hands off the wheel for more than 15 sec, car will swing. All AP features engaged, but AP not working. Sad.


----------



## Tucker (May 30, 2017)

I have 2021.3.106 on our Y


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Tucker said:


> I have 2021.3.106 on our Y


OP updated with 2021.3.106 and 2021.3.106.5.


----------



## mstatkus (Aug 22, 2021)

My 2021 Model Y LR is also on 2021.3.106. Took delivery 8/17. 245xxx VIN.
Auto pilot has been ok. Stays more left than I like and drifts right when a lame merges on the freeway.


----------



## CTCyber (Aug 29, 2021)

garsh said:


> Less than 0.5% of the fleet is on a version of 2021.3.
> I'm unpinning this thread.


I took delivery of an MYP on August 11, and I'm still on this version... I have a service appointment next week, tho, so hopefully it'll move forward.


----------



## sunfarm (Apr 29, 2021)

CTCyber said:


> I took delivery of an MYP on August 11, and I'm still on this version... I have a service appointment next week, tho, so hopefully it'll move forward.


Why do you think service tech fixed this problem? My service tech came and says my 2021.3.104 UP TO DATE since my delivery date was 7/14 and this is problems with latest updates software, maybe better stay with old one and stable.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

CTCyber said:


> I took delivery of an MYP on August 11, and I'm still on this version... I have a service appointment next week, tho, so hopefully it'll move forward.


This is a strange version.
Very low values, but actually seems to have INCREASED.

Now 1.1% of the fleet is on a version of 2021.3.


----------



## stonecan (Sep 3, 2021)

My M3LR I just took delivery of last Saturday is on 2021.3.107.


----------



## sunfarm (Apr 29, 2021)

My recent software 2021.3.104 since I got my car 7/14. No any updates, because Tesla told me my software UP TO DATE. Don't worry anymore!!!


----------



## mcoguy72 (Sep 15, 2021)

Similar situation here... I took delivery of a MY LR on August 20 (244... VIN in Florida) and still on 2021.3.106. Everything seems to function like it should, but I don't have some of the latest features I'm seeing online like Disney+ and Car Wash Mode. I have a service appt at the end of September, so I'll ask about it then.


----------

